# Matrix Effect + Slow Motion



## KooF (10. Februar 2005)

Ich hab einen film gedreht. der geht 10m. ich hab adobe premiere und after effects. kann mir jemand sagen wie ich meinen film in slow motion abspiele?
und in matrix zoomt doch die kamera an die figur. das bild bleibt stehen und die kamera rotiert ca.90 grad um die figur. Wie macht man sowas?


----------



## chmee (10. Februar 2005)

Slow Motion in premiere: Rechte taste auf Datei im Schnittfenster/geschwindigkeit..
Slow Motion in AE : [STRG]+[ALT]+T - Zeitverzerrung aktivieren

Aber : Die SlowMotion geht in beiden Programmen nur bis zu einem gewissen
Prozentsatz gut. etwa 50%. langsamer fängt das Bild an zu ruckeln, bzw wird unscharf..
Dafür gibt es Extra Programme, wie zB Dynapel MotionPerfect.

siehe auch: http://www.vfx-forum.de/viewtopic.php?t=226

Der Matrix Effekt, "Bullet Time" genannt, ist im Nachhinein nur sehr schwer zu realisieren,
Du benötigst ja von ein und demselben Moment mehrere Aufnahmen. 
Vor Ort, als beim Dreh werden x Kameras, also von mir aus 20 Kameras im Viertelkreis zum
Objekt angeordnet. Bei 20 Kameras hast Du also einen Versatz von 4,5Grad und Deine
Super-Aufnahme rast bei 25fps in 0,8sek. durch. Nicht besonders toll..... Diese Aufnahme könnte man theoretisch mit MotionPerfect, verlängern bis zu sagen wir mal 5 sekunden, würde reichen..
Im Nachhinein also gibts nur eine Möglichkeit : nachmodellieren in einem 3D Programm..
Beide Dinge kosten Zeit und/oder Geld. 

http://www.angelfire.com/fl5/jcmiller/Bullet.htm
http://tfu.kicks-ass.net/site/managed/html/9_16_48.html


mfg chmee


----------



## Rena Hermann (10. Februar 2005)

KooF hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und in matrix zoomt doch die kamera an die figur. das bild bleibt stehen und die kamera rotiert ca.90 grad um die figur. Wie macht man sowas?


Kamera links, Kamera rechts, dazwischen ca. 100 oder mehr Kameras in etwas weniger als einem Halbkreis drumrum (entsprechende Fotoapparate genügen falls computergesteuert in der Auslösung) die schießen nacheinander im Millisekundenbständen (damit noch ein Minimum an Bewegung da ist) ein Bild.

Zusammenfügen der Bildsequenzen (Kamera links - die Bilder dazwischen - Kamera rechts) im Videoschnittprogramm -> voilá
Einer der Effekte in Matrix, die zumindest von der Optik her kein _wirklicher_ Computertrick sind. 

Leih dir mal die DVD zu Matrix I ... da ist das im Bonusmaterial dokumentiert. Ist aber ziemlich ernüchternd .. Keanu Reeves fällt im Grunde um wie ein nasser Sack. 

Zur Slowmotion-Frage.
Echte Slowmotion (die gut aussieht) erreichst du nur, wenn du als Ausgangsmaterial mehr Bilder pro Sekunde hast.
Ansonsten die Anzeigezeit pro Einzelbild verlängern, keine Ahnung wo das in Premiere geht, findest du aber sicher in der Hilfe oder wenn du die Menüpunkte durchsuchst. Gibt's da wo aber hab's hier und im Büro nicht installiert.
Geringfügig velangsamen ist sicher kein Problem. Extreme Zeitlupe auf diese Art wird aber schnell zu einer temporeich abgespielten "Diashow". 

_edit: Oh ... da war ich wohl zu langsam  _

Gruß
Rena


----------



## hpvw (10. Februar 2005)

Bei Matrix wird dieser Rundum-Effekt zwei mal verwendet. Jedesmal scheinbar mit derselben Kameraanordnung.
Einmal, als Neo angeschossen wird, auf dem Dach.
Das andere Mal im Subway-Tunnel, als Neo und Agent Smith aufeinander zuspringen und, mit den leer geschossenen Waffen auf des anderen Kopf gerichtet, auf dem Boden landen.
In beiden Fällen wurden etliche comuptergesteuert auslösende Fotokameras im Halbkreis absinkend, also genau der Kamerabewegung entsprechend, angeordnet und von einer grünen Wand verkleidet.
Der jeweilige Hintergrund wurde anschließend als Computeranimation eingefügt.
Solche Aufnahmen in der Qualität und mit dem Realismus hinzubekommen, bleibt wohl vorerst den Hollywoodstudios vorbehalten.
Um eine Hochgeschwindigkeitsaufzeichnung wird man bei so extremen Zeitlupen wohl nicht drum rumkommen.
Aber vielleicht gehts ja notdürftig auch mit einem schnellen Kameramann, der um die Szene rennt 

Gruß hpvw


----------



## ts_tommy (10. Februar 2005)

der effekt is das erste mal bei trinity zu sehen, als sie gerade verhaftet wird

KooF hattest du erwartet, mit after effects jetzt in deinen fertigen aufnahmen drin herumzufliegen oder was?

seas


----------



## hpvw (10. Februar 2005)

ts_tommy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> der effekt is das erste mal bei trinity zu sehen, als sie gerade verhaftet wird


Wahrscheinlich hast Du da recht. In Revisited wird davon jedoch nichts gesagt. Auf jeden Fall wurde, wenn der Effekt auch so gemacht wurde, eine andere Kameraanordnung verwendet. Die Kamera sinkt in der Verhaftungsszene nämlich nicht ab.


----------



## KooF (13. Februar 2005)

also werd ich den drehungs-effekt nicht machen können. schade.


----------



## frikke_m (22. Februar 2005)

Also ich bin auf ner Schule für Medien Gestaltung und da haben wir uns bei Drehaufnahmen mal den Spaß erlaubt und den Matrix- Effekt so nachgestellt:

 Ein Man geht und bleibt beim gehen in einer bestimmten Position stehen. Person darf sich nicht mehr bewegen. Ein Auto fährt mit der Kamera einmal rum und hält dabei sehr still. Dann geht die Person weiter. Geht natürlich nur auf nem Parkplatz oda so. es sei denn man nimmt einen Rollstuhl.

 Sieht eigentlich ganz cool aus ist aber eher als kleiner Spaß zu verstehen. An Matrix kommt das natürlich nicht ran. Kann leider das Ergebnis aus rechtlichen Gründne nicht Posten bzw. ins Netz stellen.


----------



## KooF (22. Februar 2005)

Ich hab erst kürzlich gehört das man den effect erzielen kann OHNE eine schnelle kamera. Das ist so zu verstehen das die nicht zu bewegende Figur mit einem 3D Programm aufgezogen wird. Und die Umwelt projeziert (mit grünen oder blauen oder was weis ich für einen hintergrund).


----------



## Kyrius (23. Februar 2005)

frikke_m hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich bin auf ner Schule für Medien Gestaltung und da haben wir uns bei Drehaufnahmen mal den Spaß erlaubt und den Matrix- Effekt so nachgestellt:
> 
> Ein Man geht und bleibt beim gehen in einer bestimmten Position stehen. Person darf sich nicht mehr bewegen. Ein Auto fährt mit der Kamera einmal rum und hält dabei sehr still. Dann geht die Person weiter. Geht natürlich nur auf nem Parkplatz oda so. es sei denn man nimmt einen Rollstuhl.
> 
> Sieht eigentlich ganz cool aus ist aber eher als kleiner Spaß zu verstehen. An Matrix kommt das natürlich nicht ran. Kann leider das Ergebnis aus rechtlichen Gründne nicht Posten bzw. ins Netz stellen.



also ich als Videolaie würde auch diese Methode wähle, wobei... wenn die Bullettime greifen soll währen einer springt wird das interessant  Hier müsste per Kreide aufm Boden die Kamerapositionen festgelegt werden, der Protagonist springt sich 100x nen heißen und die Kamera rutscht jedesmal ein Stückchen weiter.


----------



## frikke_m (24. Februar 2005)

Kyrius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also ich als Videolaie würde auch diese Methode wähle, wobei... wenn die Bullettime greifen soll währen einer springt wird das interessant  Hier müsste per Kreide aufm Boden die Kamerapositionen festgelegt werden, der Protagonist springt sich 100x nen heißen und die Kamera rutscht jedesmal ein Stückchen weiter.


 
 Auche ne coole Idee. aber für nen Kurzfilm könnte das aufwendig werden. Würd mich mal interessieren wie das Ergebnis aussehen würde


----------



## Kyrius (24. Februar 2005)

das Ergebnis? Mieserabel  veruch mal 2x den exakt selben Sprung hinzulegen


----------

